
Yahoo updates its homepage to app like interaction - rometestid
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/
======
brudgers
I visited the homepage, not something I normally do. I have to admit it's
pretty good. Loaded fast, not outrageously cluttered relative to the typical
web page, and scrolls well.

